# FreeBSD cannot connect via IMAP/POP3



## samanka80 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have this problem, in fact on OTRS on freebsd FreeBSD 9.1, I thought I check it with fetchmail first,

We have an Exchange server, remote. It is operational, both IMAP and POP3 are working with SSL, for each person we have such info:


```
Mail = [email]person1-mail@ourserver.com[/email]
Username = person1-Uname
Password = Password-person.
```

I made a .fetchmailrc file like this:


```
poll mail.ourserver.com protocol IMAP port 993
username "person1-Uname"
password "Password-person"
fetchlimit 1
keep
ssl
```

I have this error:


```
fetchmail: Connection errors for this poll:
name 0: connection to mail.ourserver.com:993 [our-IP/993] failed: Operation timed out.
IMAP connection to mail.ourserver.com failed: Operation timed out
```

I am 100% sure IMAP is working on this server,  I just enabled Thunderbird with it. But fetchmail works e.g with Gmail, but not our server.

We also have the same problem with POP3, it's like our mail server is not there at all! But freebsd FreeBSD sees the mail server, it knows the name and the IP address, but when it comes to connecting via IMAP and POP3 it fails. And it is not just fetchmail, our OTRS fails too.

Do you have any idea why possibly this is happening? Anything should be done on Exchange Server or freebsd FreeBSD to fix this problem? If I can figure this out, probably will understand why it is also having trouble with OTRS.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2013)

"Time out" usually indicates a firewall that's blocking access. Check on both FreeBSD and the Exchange server.


----------



## samanka80 (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't have any firewalls enabled on the freebsd FreeBSD server, should check the Exchange server.


----------

